
MIXXTAPE: Bringing back cassette tapes in 2017 - GadgetDX
http://www.gadgetdx.com/mixxtape-bringing-walk-man-back-2017/
======
Jira2017
Interesting. Wonder if it works in older cassettes players like my Panasonic
RQ-2103?

